# Silver dollars eating meat eater foods?



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So i have 2 very large silver dollars in my tank and they only seem to want to eat the hikarri massivour pellets dropped for other fish. I read that they are herbivores but they won't eat algae wafers or zucini. Anyone have any good food suggestions for these two.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

my extra large SDs eat massivores like crazy...haha
i also feed them prawn,tilapia and NLS pellets.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Strange,My Silver Dollars love Algae Wafers,try some Romaine Lettuce mine will nibble off them,just weigh a large leaf/section down with rock and elastic band. I dont boil but rinse under hot water for a few secs. Mine eat everything including Flakes and Frozen Foods.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine always ate the pellets my Oscar ate. Along with his poop. They wouldn't touch anything green no matter what it was.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

ok cool so its not that out of the ordinary than.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i got one when i got my angels and it demolishes the zucchini i put in for my plecos. and also ate the shrimp pellets and other pellets i feed.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine eat everything they can fit in their little jaws, and some things that they can't. They also occasionally nibble the silk plants, seeing as I gave up on live ones in their tank.


----------

